# Bit-By-Bit copy of an SD card?



## Superfrick (Jul 16, 2013)

Allo!

I have no idea where this specifically should be posted, since it is both a computer question and a handheld question. I have need to make a bit-by-bit copy of a micro SD card and any proprietary formatting it may or may not have to an image that can then be dumped to another micro SD card so the hardware it is plugging into is none the wiser.

(I'm replacing a broken SD card in a Neo Geo X)

I have a volunteer with a card to clone. We just need advice on what (preferably free) tools to use to do it and how to make it happen. I've checked, and between us the common operating system is Win7 64.

Can y'all help?

XOXO


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2013)

For the record SD cards do have serials which can be used for AP.

Still the program you want is called DD, I am not sure if it is stock on linux but it should come with most distros or otherwise be easily installed/in every repo that matters.

On windows you will need the port of it
http://www.chrysocome.net/dd


----------



## exangel (Jul 16, 2013)

I use EaseUS Partition Master. (Windows 7 and 8 x64) It is free for personal/home use.. but I bought the professional version on a sale because I use it a lot as a technician.

I've used it to clone my 3DS XL's SD and expand it from its 4GB to a 16GB Class 10 card without losing anything.

Edit: http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm


----------



## Superfrick (Jul 16, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> For the record SD cards do have serials which can be used for AP.
> 
> Still the program you want is called DD, I am not sure if it is stock on linux but it should come with most distros or otherwise be easily installed/in every repo that matters.
> 
> ...


 
Yea, I'm hoping it doesn't check by serial. And since I'm not modifying the image in any way I'm hoping their AP is limited to making sure the contents of the card are unmolested.

Thanks!


----------



## Superfrick (Jul 16, 2013)

exangel said:


> I use EaseUS Partition Master. (Windows 7 and 8 x64) It is free for personal/home use.. but I bought the professional version on a sale because I use it a lot as a technician.
> 
> I've used it to clone my 3DS XL's SD and expand it from its 4GB to a 16GB Class 10 card without losing anything.


 
Great! I'll give both these options a try!


----------



## nl255 (Jul 16, 2013)

Use a Linux live CD and use the dd command.  Be careful though as you can easily use the wrong device name and end up wiping your regular hard drive!  I suggest disconnecting the hard drives in your computer before doing it to be safe.


----------



## Coto (Jul 16, 2013)

one thing to keep in mind:

get panasonic SD formatter, put your card on the card-reader, and do as you were to format the source SD card, *do not format the card, this is just to read the overall capacity it has:*

ie: this one is about 1.83GB (0xBDE31500-0x00000000) (1850MB )
*




*

Now close SD formatter, put the target SD card you want to copy data, and make sure it has the *same or higher* capacity the source card had. Or you will have a new SD full of garbage-


----------

